# Vinyl printing or Silkscreen? Philippines



## MakeYerMamaProud (Oct 20, 2014)

What's the best starting option for a newbie like me with limited capital?


----------



## Mr Spokesman (Oct 8, 2014)

In my opinion Silk-Screen Printing is the best for newbies and oldies alike. Possibilities are almost endless and the print is more durable. Very cheap to get started too.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

MakeYerMamaProud said:


> What's the best starting option for a newbie like me with limited capital?


You could probably set up either for an equal amount of money. The choice would revolve around you expected market - are you looking for one off prints, or 'volume' orders?
Most screen printers will have a small plotter and heat press, to avoid turning away low volume customers.

Search the forum for threads regarding 'line tables' for a cheap diy screen printing set-up.


----------



## 3rian (Dec 15, 2009)

with vinyl, you would be very limited to the types of jobs you could do, however, screening takes more skill and is more work. You didn't really say what kind of business you're trying to get into..


----------

